# Is Anyone's Fursona Not Muscular?



## StainMcGorver (Aug 26, 2008)

Seriously. All I see are severely muscular furries, or slightly, but they still are perfect in every single way. If your fursona isn't ripped, please post it!


Don't think that my fursona isn't perfect? PM me and I'll give you the list of bad traits and habits!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 26, 2008)

Mine: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1425739/
Underneath that coat is a pretty normal looking body.  I just copy my own build, which isn't spectacular or anything.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 26, 2008)

Finally!

Trust me, I use five main characters in most of my stories, only one is kind of muscular (Nikolai). Only reason is because he served in the army for 10 years.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 26, 2008)

My fursona has the physique of a young dog. So, no, not very muscular.


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 26, 2008)

My fursona is not pumped =D

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1445769/


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 26, 2008)

My fursona is scrawny :3
Like me :3

I have no picture, so take my word for it.


----------



## Nylak (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm not!  =D  My fur's just kinda average, cause so am I.  >_>  I mean, I'm in SHAPE (too active not to be), but I'm not muscular.  Working out takes too much effort.


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 26, 2008)

My Fursona doesn't even know the meaning of the word muscular!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1494368/


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 26, 2008)

O_O


----------



## Shomti (Aug 26, 2008)

I have multiple characters, many of which are exactly what a single fursona is to most people. Most of these characters are idealizations of myself, of course, so they're either lithe (strong, and slim, but not exactly muscular, like me), or they are in fact lightly toned. I like to have my characters trim and... well, quite simply, perfect physically. A physical imperfection is not as interesting to describe and not as debilitating as a mental imperfection, which all my characters have due to their being based on various aspects of my own mind, including the imperfections within said aspect. Others, I guess, could be considered physically imperfect. I have a character made to be the exact opposite of myself in everything but intellect, so he's somewhat chubby, short, Christian... those sorts of things.

So I have a few that are not perfect physically or muscular (I actually absolutely hate buff characters, the kinds that are so ripped their shoulders stick up to the same level as the middle of their head), and I have one that was made specifically not to be perfect at all, but here's the gist of what I think about characters: if I am not representing the whole of my existence with the character (which I never do, because it makes my head hurt to think about that many aspects), then I see no reason to represent the whole of my body simply made furry. I take great liberties with the character's physical form not because I want to look the same as every other furry with a mind and a fursona, but because I wish to create something that I can't be.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 26, 2008)

My fursona isn't muscular in the slightest, just like me. xD
She also isn't curvaceous or anything of the sort.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, I understand, Shomti. I also understand that the stereotype for furry and and stories is a mildly or realistically toned is very popular. Here's what I read in almost every furry short story on the face of this earth.
Might be a little disturbing, so pass the quote box if your easily offended.






> DUDE THIS GUY GREEN MCFURRYPAWS WAS THE COOLEST WOLF EVER! HE WAS LIKE 10 FEET TALL AND WAS REALLY STRONG. HE WAS A SAVIOR OF ALL OF THE PLANETS AND HE CATCHES THE BAD GUYS ALL DAY. HE IS LIKE SOOO BUFF AND AWESOME AND FURRY AND CUTE, TOO. [SORRY I DON'T HAVE A PIC THO CUZ HE'S TOO AWESOME. IF I EVER GET A GOOD ARTISTS AND BEG UNTIL I GET A FREE ARTS I'LL PUT IT IN THIS .PDF.] HE HAS A GOOD HUGE 2 FOOT LONG [YOU KNOW WHAT THIS IS, BUT I WANTS IT TO BE A GENERAL SECKSHUN FOR NOW] AND CAN FLY AND IS CHIBI AND CAN TURN INTO RUBBER AND INFLATE AND HE IS AWESOME AND IS FUNNY AND THE BEST EVER AND CAN SHRINK AND DO ALL THE FETISHES.







That is all I see. I'm aiming for people who break the stereotypes of this. Since I am bound to SFW only, I can't talk about my fursona's crotch at all, so I won't mention anything about it, but I can tell you how badly I want to read or see something that doesn't make me say, "I saw that a while ago, maybe it was a different color, but still... how unoriginal."


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 26, 2008)

Not muscular here. Grimfang actually reflects my skinny-ass build: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/516779/
I'd say NSFW since it is a wolf anthro in boxer briefs.

I'd post one of my own workings, but mine suck, and this is the only full-body of teh Grimmz.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Not muscular here. Grimfang actually reflects my skinny-ass build: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/516779/
> I'd say NSFW since it is a wolf anthro in boxer briefs.
> 
> I'd post one of my own workings, but mine suck, and this is the only full-body of teh Grimmz.



I'd actually describe that as muscular. Not huge, but well-defined.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2008)

My fursona's not muscular at all: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1253388/
I just can't picture something that's supposed to represent me as muscular.


----------



## lawsuite (Aug 26, 2008)

My "fursona" is a bit overweight, though not really spectacularly so or anything. But I don't use her much.
A better example would be my favourite character of mine, who had such bad nutrition in his early childhood that not only is he pretty permanently weak, but he's a dwarf, to boot.
 He does have a muscular friend, though. >.>
But he hired her as his bodyguard, so she'd have to be muscular.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol my fursona has a six pack....but so do i


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 27, 2008)

well i draw my fursona pretty much at my build... athletic, but i go out of my way to show definition, hehe... but no he isnt muscular by any great standpoint.


----------



## BlackRat (Aug 27, 2008)

mine's not muscular at all. Not in bad shape just...not muscular. I refer you to my avatar because I have no better picture right now


----------



## Marodi (Aug 27, 2008)

Heres a comparison of me and my fursona, i think its a simular resemblance but my fursona is a little more toned ^^



Yes i know im a poser  i take a lot of pride in my own body lol


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm guessing the dude who "luffs buffs wuffs" didn't see this yet.

Yeah, my dude is fucking gigantic.  I'm gonna admit that right now, but how the hell else would he wear an entire suit of hand-forged steel armour?  That would not make sense, but anyway it's totally a way to make my e-penis hueger than everyone else's.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 27, 2008)

I think that most furries that aren't mass producing porn of themselves or compensating for something will make their fursonas look pretty similar to how they look in real life.

That being said, I drew my fursona to have the same build as me. I think that I also draw them shorter than I really am.


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 27, 2008)

Marodi: That's exactly what I want to do if I can ever achieve my ideal body.


----------



## Damascus (Aug 27, 2008)

Actually my fursona has a beergut but other than that he's only somewhat muscular. Then again you can't really tell through all his armor. That and I think his guns take the mind away from his build.


----------



## Kingman (Aug 27, 2008)

My fursona is not overly muscular, (sure as hell not perfect.) I prefer the term 'football build'.


----------



## BlackRat (Aug 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That being said, I drew my fursona to have the same build as me. I think that I also draw them shorter than I really am.



I guess mine is roughly the same build as me, but alot shorter.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 27, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Marodi: That's exactly what I want to do if I can ever achieve my ideal body.


Lol xD


----------



## Frasque (Aug 27, 2008)

*points to avatar*


----------



## Dexiro (Aug 27, 2008)

i only have a few drawings of my fursona

2/3 of them aren't muscular, because i wanted to draw him more like me 

my favorite one just happens to be the muscly one though, although that probably has more to do with how well i drew it


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Aug 27, 2008)

My fursona isn't muscular, but not weak though. About average, I guess.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 27, 2008)

Being (slightly) muscular is what keeps you in shape. I have to ask, have any of you had to lift heavy obstructions for any job or community service and just couldn't do it?


----------



## Javarod (Aug 27, 2008)

None of my characters are truly ripped, Allegro is a bit on the muscular side, but what do you expect from a zebra? Javarod, Woggle (me), P|ug and Dartz are all average build, heck, Woggle, like me, is getting a touch thick around the middle. Sucks to be growing old, when you stop growing up, and start growing out.


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 27, 2008)

Mine's a feral Bear, and therefore extremely muscular. But if I were to have an anthropomorphic fursona, he'd be fit, but not very muscular. Just slender, I guess.


----------



## Lost (Aug 27, 2008)

Slightly just an average build nothing like those furs that are just a mass of muscle!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 27, 2008)

> I have to ask, have any of you had to lift heavy obstructions for any job or community service and just couldn't do it?


I've been lifting heavy crap my entire life.  The trick is to use your legs, because they lift over 150 pounds of crap (on average) several dozen times per day, and carry it around for hours.  So if you can't lift something, chances are you're just doing it wrong.  Unless it weighs, like, 500 pounds.
But anyway, I think the point of this thread is that lots of folks go for the perfect body physique when making their alternate selves, and this fellow just wants to see those who didn't.  And come to think of it, it might be more likely that those who have 'fursonas' that are totally ripped would be the least likely to want to do any heavy lifting themselves.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 27, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Being (slightly) muscular is what keeps you in shape. I have to ask, have any of you had to lift heavy obstructions for any job or community service and just couldn't do it?



I needed to move some solid oak doors, once. Couldn't do it, they literally weighed 300+ pounds each. I could lift them a little bit and carry them about a foot, but it felt like they were going to tear my shoulder out of its socket. Had to have another guy help me and then it was easy enough.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 27, 2008)

I have only one, currently, though I'm eventually going to change over to another...I'm getting bored as a bat =/

Adrimor (bat) - Slightly muscular upper body with fairly scrawny lower body, typically. Why walk when you can fly? (Often winds up being uberfat when in the company of certain friends, though.) *

Robian (seagull) - Skinny, humanoid face, slightly effeminate in curves, no back-wings or wing-length feathers on arms. **

* I have a ref I drew, but it's shit. It's the first and only drawing of the character I've done so far, and almost all the anatomy sucks.

** Hopefully SNP can find time to get the ref for this done...the guy's really popular, it seems. It's 'cuz of this sort of thing that I'm glad nobody commissions poetry ^__^

Sadly, I'm a bit fat in real life, but about as interesting psychologically as my characters (hopefully more so, actually, since they're kinda stock ATM =/).


----------



## Skittle (Aug 27, 2008)

I hate muscles. It's that simple. I find them disgusting. :/

Therefore my fursona isn't muscular, he's just a stick.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 27, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Being (slightly) muscular is what keeps you in shape. I have to ask, have any of you had to lift heavy obstructions for any job or community service and just couldn't do it?


Due to arthritis and the like, I can barely leg press my own weight (100lbs). Therefore, yes.


----------



## Blue Snowangel (Aug 27, 2008)

My character is a lot like me, soft in the middle and bouncy up top.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 27, 2008)

skittle said:


> I hate muscles. It's that simple. I find them disgusting. :/
> 
> Therefore my fursona isn't muscular, he's just a stick.



You have muscles under your skin.

You must remove them. It is your only option.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You have muscles under your skin.
> 
> You must remove them. It is your only option.



Well said. May I quote you on this?


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 27, 2008)

Mine has pretty much my body shape as best as I could get it to be in furry form 

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w44/Cmdr-A/andoroutfitcolor.jpg kinda hard to tell with the outfit but the form isn't muscular at all. its just average.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 27, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> Well said. May I quote you on this?



You just did.

Yeah sure, go ahead.


----------



## Potzi Hookman (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, really, my fursona is based on my physical attributes as well, even in real life I work out playing an instrument, and having a labor inclined employment, and dabble in a few fighting styles. I ain't overtly muscular, though, but I do have a decent tone, but my fursona would have to reflect that, since it's almost an extension of me, but with fur.

And unfortunately, since I can't draw to save my life, I unfortunatly have no picture of a fursona yet.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm a wolf. I have lots of muscle. almost pure muscle really. But I don't like to boast about it. Not important. And evidence of it is covered in two thick layers of fur.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, you wolves better go ask the pack leader why the hell you have to have muscles that are gigantic and stereotypical.


----------



## Autumnal (Aug 27, 2008)

My fursona shares my physique. She's not muscular at all. Thin, maybe, but not too strong. P: And not perfect at all.



> Well, you wolves better go ask the pack leader why the hell you have to have muscles that are gigantic and stereotypical.


Win<3


----------



## iBurro (Aug 27, 2008)

My fursona's like me: looks tired, ill, and sickly. XD Of late, anyway. Haven't had a chance to update anything. D:


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 27, 2008)

My fursona's just a physical representation of myself so he's got a belly out there. I asked for that in some commissions but he just ends up being skinnier than usual due to artist's conception of an otter being skinny, and flexible. It does help my mantra somewhat, though. *wags tail*


----------



## belovedloveless (Aug 27, 2008)

My fursona is definitely not muscular..I just used my body type.. :3


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 27, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Well, you wolves better go ask the pack leader why the hell you have to have muscles that are gigantic and stereotypical.









Can you smell smoke?  Because somebody just got BURNED, dude!


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Well, you wolves better go ask the pack leader why the hell you have to have muscles that are gigantic and stereotypical.



Firstly, you're a wolf too, soo.........

Secondly, My muscles are huge and gigantic

Thirdly, I am the Alpha Wolf, and I don't understand why people have to show wolves as big ol' macho men. We maybe strong, but, come on, people. I mean in the wild, we usually only weigh about 100lbs at the most (unless you're a Russian Wolf in which case 178lbs is the average weight for you.) so, I don't know.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 27, 2008)

1. Are you Therian?
2. Why the hell do you think you're an actual wolf?
3. Yes, my fursona happens to be a wolf. Not me, I'm a human and would like to stay that way.
4. If you actually have the HUEG muscles, and your fursona does, too, then I love you. You really have earned those muscles.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

1. I have no clue what that is
2. I never said I was actually a wolf, did, I?
3. Okay. don't know why you had to say that.
4. Right.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 27, 2008)

1. Therians are people who think that they are/going to turn into animals.
2. No, but make it moar clear.
3. Because I felt like I was talking to a Therian
4. PICS OR you don't have muscles.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 27, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> 4. PICS OR you don't have muscles.


 
Lol i agree with this. So far im the only one who has actually proven (or tried to prove, lol i'll let you be the judge ) i KINDA look like my fursona ^^ 
...I wanna see others! :-D


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 27, 2008)

Marodi said:


> Lol i agree with this. So far im the only one who has actually proven (or tried to prove, lol i'll let you be the judge ) i KINDA look like my fursona ^^
> ...I wanna see others! :-D


So do I, but this happens to be 9/10 of the furry fandom:


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 27, 2008)

May I please have some brain bleach for that pic?


----------



## Marodi (Aug 27, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> So do I, but this happens to be 9/10 of the furry fandom


Lol geez thats a bit harsh dont u think?


----------



## Autumnal (Aug 27, 2008)

Haha to TZ on that one.
And waow. I know that I don't look like that. o_______o;
And I sure hope 90% of the fandom doesn't too. D:


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

I am not a Therian. I just believe that I have a wolf for a Spirit Guide. I also feel like he is a part of me in some way. Here, I like to run around as a wolf, because it seems more appropriate. so...take what you want from that.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 27, 2008)

Cool story, bro.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 27, 2008)

You're story has touched me, Shouden...

In a _very _inappropriate way.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 27, 2008)

http://monkeycat52.deviantart.com/art/Monkeycat-Reference-82378331 

That's my character.

I uhh.. wouldn't really call that muscular. :B


----------



## Marodi (Aug 27, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> http://monkeycat52.deviantart.com/art/Monkeycat-Reference-82378331
> 
> That's my character.
> 
> I uhh.. wouldn't really call that muscular. :B


Very cute though ^^


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 27, 2008)

Marodi said:


> Very cute though ^^



Thanks! :3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 27, 2008)

Does the thread writer want us to look as skinny as that girl in Spiderman? And with soul-stealing bug eyes as well?


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> You're story has touched me, Shouden...
> 
> In a _very _inappropriate way.



:-| What story? You know what, fuck it. and fuck you. You don't have to be a bastard just because you don't like someone. I personally don't give a shit what you think about me, but I don't particularly like it when people think they can just punch someone in the gut and not have any consequences for it.

I am not very muscular. I don't even know if wolves really are (although they have a bite pressure of 1500psi.) And being rude about ain't gonna solve shit.

OH, and btw. I am straight, and there is no fucking way in HELL I would EVER touch you in ANY way.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 27, 2008)

my persona is pretty much the same as his human counterpart.  Not very muscular, just a little over an average "nothing special" arm would be.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 27, 2008)

No.


Shouden, can't you take a fucking joke?


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

yeah, don't quit your fucking day job, jackass.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 27, 2008)

*Noms on popcorn*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 28, 2008)

I wonder where this will go, since society can never seem to get along, imo.


----------



## Autumnal (Aug 28, 2008)

-slowly reaches for popcorn-


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 28, 2008)

I personally love movie theater popcorn. It's disgusting and covered in radioactive goo (They call it butter?) but for some reason it's really addicting. I swear, they put something in that stuff. It's not possible for food to be that addicting.

Though yeah, I usually draw my fursona as just a pekingese with human like forepaws who stands on her hind legs, so it would be pretty much impossible to draw her as busty, muscular, or curvaceous even in I wanted to, because she's really jus ta dog walking on her hind legs. xD


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 28, 2008)

Marodi's avatar rouses the ire of all that view it, turning threads into stewing cauldrons close to boiling over


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 28, 2008)

:O


----------



## Marodi (Aug 29, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Marodi's avatar rouses the ire of all that view it, turning threads into stewing cauldrons close to boiling over


 Translation for idiots please?


----------



## Shouden (Aug 29, 2008)

You know, Stain. wolves aren't the only things that always get depicted as muscular. Dragons, cats, dinos and lizards have the same issues as well.


----------



## Xan_vega (Aug 29, 2008)

Neither of my main fursonas are muscular, well one is but not like Muscles McBulgy.

My dragon, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1223783/ is the most muscular and that was because it fitted with the roleplay and novel's back story. She is a former slave, trained to fight and due to said training, she has compact muscles. In the rp where I first used her, she was the heaviest character and shortest. All the other players with dragonkin characters had theirs at over 6 foot tall and no more than 130 pounds, very lithe. Mine was 5 foot 4, and a whopping 190 pounds. We rationalized that her compact muscle mass made up for the weight and she isn't perfect, she has some body fat, short, stocky... and those are just some of the physical flaws. Her body is based off of mine if I were to lose most of my body fat. I am very strong and my muscles are hidden beneath fat that makes me look stockier.

My hippo is not muscular at all, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1223911/ she is fat and short. I made her to represent me for how I really am. I am 300 pounds so yes, I am fat (I would show a photo but I would hate to break people's computer screens... though some do find me hot). She is the only fat character I ever drew because I haven't yet mastered not drawing thin.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 29, 2008)

Ya know, Shouden, I know that already, hence I said FURSONA.


----------



## Taberu-Ai (Aug 30, 2008)

Eh, mine's pretty average... picture--> Warning, contains male parts


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 31, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Okay, I understand, Shomti. I also understand that the stereotype for furry and and stories is a mildly or realistically toned is very popular. Here's what I read in almost every furry short story on the face of this earth.
> Might be a little disturbing, so pass the quote box if your easily offended.
> 
> 
> ...



Well, since my characters are all non-human (and most are alien), I determined their physiques based on what is normal for their species, and also on the character's activities and job requirements.  I don't have any fat characters, I don't have any skin and bones characters, and I don't have any body-builders, either.  However, most of my characters are, by species, activity, inclination and profession, very athletically toned, which could be normal or a bit above normal for their respective species.  I prefer not going to extremes, one way or the other.  Roose, my personal avatar, has an athletic build based on his species being very inclined to physical activity, and also on the fact his mother is their CityHome's chief nutritionist and fitness guru.  So, Roose grew up well fed and well trained physically... (He's a very good dancer, by the way, thanks to his mother's training, though that is not his chosen profession.)

Gad, that quote is horrendous!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 31, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Well, since my characters are all non-human (and most are alien), I determined their physiques based on what is normal for their species, and also on the character's activities and job requirements.  I don't have any fat characters, I don't have any skin and bones characters, and I don't have any body-builders, either.  However, most of my characters are, by species, activity, inclination and profession, very athletically toned, which could be normal or a bit above normal for their respective species.  I prefer not going to extremes, one way or the other.  Roose, my personal avatar, has an athletic build based on his species being very inclined to physical activity, and also on the fact his mother is their CityHome's chief nutritionist and fitness guru.  So, Roose grew up well fed and well trained physically... (He's a very good dancer, by the way, thanks to his mother's training, though that is not his chosen profession.)
> 
> Gad, that quote is horrendous!
> 
> ...



Well, if you made entire races, and that tone is considered normal, it's fine. Originality, it's better than being stereotypical. I have never seen a buff alien fursona.

And welcome to the wonderful world of AMATEUR ARTISTS!


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 1, 2008)

Very much like everyone else, I model my fursona after myself. If I had to describe the build, I'd say he's on the downward slope. Being a college sophomore, he quit academic sports (swimming & water polo) after highschool. He still maintains his build (or some) with recreational sports (mostly the bicycle & surfing). So like me he pretty much has lost all his build except for the legs and shoulders. Of course, the well-built legs will always be there-he's a 'roo for chrissake!


----------



## Nar (Sep 1, 2008)

You know, the funniest part of being in this fandom is the cons. When I can be assed to go (usually because I have other friends going, therefore it gives me an excuse to wander the halls drunk), the best part is comparing people's con badges to their real bodies.

For example, the funniest thing I have ever seen at a convention was when I was at RCFM and the fursuit parade happened. Yeah it was fun and all seeing all the cool suits, but near the end of the line was this fat ugly chick probably about 300 pounds who was wearing what looked like a hideous rubber Godzilla mask, rubber tail and not much more than a T-shirt and size 60 jeans. I resisted the urge to point and laugh because everything was being filmed and I'd rather not spend the rest of the con dodging sharp thrown objects.

Anyways, one of my friends walked up to her and inquired about her "interesting" suit. I noticed her badge which depicted a sexy little female dragon thing that couldn't be further from the truth. She made a comment that almost set me off laughing: "my other fursona is a orca."

"Oh really?" I thought. "I could have guessed that easily. Are you sure it's an orca and not simply a whale?"

Anyways, off to my fursona: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1247179/ 

In fact, I put almost no effort into him whatsoever. He's a complete clone of me IRL features-wise. Brown eyes like mine, figure exactly like mine. Hell, what's funny is that the artist I commissioned this from got the proportion of my arms pretty much perfect. Not too much muscle, and not too skinny either. I'm strong for my size, but I'm not ripped or anything. I'm only 120 lbs, but I can easily lift about 80 lbs without any trouble before i have to ask for help. I remember when I created him just so I could enter Yiffstar's chat back in 2002 or so. I had just become part of the fandom, so I needed some kind of fursona. I decided randomly on a wolf and made his fur white because I like the color white.


----------



## Xan_vega (Sep 1, 2008)

Nar said:


> "Oh really?" I thought. "I could have guessed that easily. Are you sure it's an orca and not simply a whale?"



People like you sir are why people like me tend to not leave the house. Just saying.
Xan (a 300 pound fatass)


----------



## Nar (Sep 1, 2008)

Xan_vega said:


> People like you sir are why people like me tend to not leave the house. Just saying.
> Xan (a 300 pound fatass)



People like me don't keep people like you in the house until you're 300 pounds. Laziness and complete social ineptitude keep people like you from becoming people like me.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Sep 1, 2008)

I have characters that are and characters that aren't. Best example would be a father and son: Daddy's practically a bodybuilder, kiddo's an anorexic teen.


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 2, 2008)

I suppose I'm a little guilty of having a somewhat muscular fursona. But I am a runner and have a thin build so it shows on my fursona design.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 2, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Well, if you made entire races, and that tone is considered normal, it's fine. Originality, it's better than being stereotypical. I have never seen a buff alien fursona.
> 
> And welcome to the wonderful world of AMATEUR ARTISTS!



Amateur Writer... still an artist, just not the drawing kind, unfortunately.  Still, thanks for the Welcome!  I've always liked to beat my own drum.  And I've never seen much in the way of alien personas/fursonas, either, buff or otherwise.  Building something totally custom is also very fun... it's like being Dr. Frankenstein, without having to dig up the dead.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mirka (Sep 3, 2008)

My fursona is overweight. He's got a slight gut on him.  No decent pics of him yet tho.


----------



## Entropy (Sep 5, 2008)

Mine is almsost exactly the same build as me. 6'2", pretty decent upper body strength and slightly muscular. Definitely not ripped, and doesn't have a six-pack or anything. He does kinda have love handles though... not because he's fat but because he's generally quite a big guy. 

He's not terribly athletic but he can run pretty fast over short distances (like me).

Basically he's me. Which isn't perfect, but I would venture to say it's better than most people.


----------



## KypDurron23 (Sep 5, 2008)

Heheh. This has been an interesting read.

Brizgee looks nothing like me. I am not blue nor do I have green eyes.
(I've got brown hair and brown eyes, thank'ye ver much.)

As for his build, find a pic of Link from TP, that's his build.
Except for his wings, they've got some pretty good muscle on them.
(Kinda gotta be, b/c they carry around 200+ lbs. of dense bone and scale.)
But you barely see his body because he wears a coat and baggy pants all day.

I, on the other hand, have very little muscle to speak of.

Take that, cliche's!


----------



## hillbilly guy (Sep 5, 2008)

im not realy muscular the mussles i got are from work never worked out in my life and i made my fursona the same strong enuff to get the job done


----------



## Zentio (Sep 5, 2008)

Mine isn't.
He's a fat furry =P

But with the ref sheet I got http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1150515/ and the art I get, he's more of an average furry, I only get fat stuff when I pay for it, so I know it'll be good.
That ref sheet makes him look muscular though XD


----------



## Witchlet (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1530933/ 

My fursona is my body type, not muscular unless you count the lower leg area, since my calves are pretty muscley, but the rest of my is chubby and huggably soft. 8D


----------



## Cooon (Sep 7, 2008)

Mine is not muscular. he is actually very skinny. unfortunatly, i do not have any art posted on the web because my scanner still does not work.


----------



## SecreTo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I always depicted my fursona to be close to my looking.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1523251
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1522340

So yeah it has a couple of muscles but it is actually a really thin body.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 7, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'd actually describe that as muscular. Not huge, but well-defined.



I'm 5,000 posts behind with this response, lol

But it reflects my build pretty well. As much as I love the hypermuscle junk, I decided to go modest on my own, hah


----------



## Darkou (Sep 8, 2008)

My fursona is not muscular at all, i'm a thin flexible feline, like IRL ^^

My FA avatar is because of the style of the artist, but that's all.


----------



## Darkou (Sep 9, 2008)

Marodi said:


> Heres a comparison of me and my fursona, i think its a simular resemblance but my fursona is a little more toned ^^
> Yes i know im a poser  i take a lot of pride in my own body lol




Hey, indeed, you have a nice body there ^_^

As for me i slighty draw the muscle line on my fursona (well, snow leopards are fluffy...) , i had a fun shot though, on which light makes me look a bit...different x)


http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs329&d=08283&f=imag0036751.jpg


edit: aw sorry, i did a new post instead of editing, my bad, i thought there were other answers in between x.x


----------



## Kyra (Sep 9, 2008)

my fursona aint mine is agile instead


----------



## Makyui (Sep 9, 2008)

Makyui comes from a culture where physical ability is admired, and being unreasonably fat is almost illegal -- people who are too fat (say, they need belts past a certain length) have to pay a fine.

Much of her life has been spent doing manual labor. She doesn't have the privilege of nobility of sitting long enough to let fat collect.

So yeah, she's a little muscular. Not horrendously body-building-size muscular, just fit. Much of it is hidden beneath fur and clothing, though. And she does eat well enough to have "fat pads" typical in females that are necessary for female things, like birthing children.

Really, she isn't so much a "furry representation" of me anymore; she looked a lot more like me in years past. Over time, she's evolved into her own character.


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 11, 2008)

well my fursonas a bit taller than me..... but im 14 so i just dont want to seem like im bieng a dwarf online really


----------



## Zentio (Sep 13, 2008)

Makyui said:


> Makyui comes from a culture where ... being unreasonably fat is almost illegal -- people who are too fat (say, they need belts past a certain length) have to pay a fine.



lol I could see something like that happening soon IRL since everyone keeps complaining about everyone being fat and the fat people (that don't like being fat) are too lazy to do anything about it until they gotta.
It'd suck for people like me though who like being fat, but we're the minority I guess. =\


----------



## KitsuneKit (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm not really muscular... I mean, I'm strong... Just don't have any muscles really.  I don't work out, but I lift some heavy boxes at work.


----------



## Tapeworm (Sep 15, 2008)

My fursona is sort of thin, In most of her forms, her ribcage can be slightly seen because of it's odd shape.


----------



## SuperMooki (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1523943/
um...  Not really anything...  just like me...  Actually I don't care for muscles all that much in RL and I sure as hell can't draw them so yeah


----------



## SCW (Sep 23, 2008)

my fursona has a normal built body but he does have a robotic right arm that was made to take down walls


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 23, 2008)

Woah... this is still going on? Makes me wanna shit bricks D:


----------



## Telnac (Sep 23, 2008)

I wouldn't say my fursona's body is ripped.  But he's not a fat old slob either.  He's an android dragon.  He's plenty strong enough without having to look overly muscular.  Mass is important because it takes an enormous amount of energy to power his neutrino thrusters.  So if anything, I'd say that his body could be described as somewhat slim.  But not muscular.


----------



## Krarrur (Sep 24, 2008)

Mine is not. Mine has the build of a college history professor.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 24, 2008)

Mines Taught Tight And wiry, But Very Thin!


----------



## Takun (Sep 25, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/image.php?u=7229&dateline=1222326528&type=profile
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1279315/

=3


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 25, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/image.php?u=7229&dateline=1222326528&type=profile
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1279315/
> 
> =3



WOF WOF


Some more Grim. I suppose I should warn you.. *nsfw* since there's suggestive humor in it..
http://d.furaffinity.net/art/grimfang/1218959810.grimfang_csrgrim.jpg

Behold the non-muscles!


----------



## Takun (Sep 25, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> WOF WOF
> 
> 
> Some more Grim. I suppose I should warn you.. *nsfw* since there's suggestive humor in it..
> ...



Is dat sum David giving you a bj at work? =O


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 25, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Is dat sum David giving you a bj at work? =O



lmao.. that was from an OC with him. He did that little bit in the thought bubble xD

well, he did a lot more than just a thought bubble entry, but I cropped it down to my work since I can't really post his stuff up.


----------



## SojiroEX (Sep 25, 2008)

Of course I'm not muscular, I'm a micro wolf ^^; I have more belly than muscle.


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 25, 2008)

My fursona's more normal build, more skinny really, more agile and flexible rather than big and strong.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 25, 2008)

I"m petite and in good shape but I am in no way muscular. Therefore my fursona reflects that.


----------

